# My Camper



## Steveyates02 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi all at last I have worked out how to put photos on here,:lol-049:I am old 
Anyway this is it made from an old caravan I got for £60 not finished yet but will have to wait until winter now as we use it most weekends.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 19, 2015)

Great van some hard work gone in there, now enjoy it. Can't beat a good old trannie


----------



## izwozral (Jul 19, 2015)

Looking good:wave:


----------



## Steveyates02 (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks next one I do will be a jumbo I think could do with another 12 inch on the bed


----------



## Adam Yates (Jul 19, 2015)

Looking good, have to go camping again soon! Our first wild camp well if you can keep up with the vw t4 that is.


----------



## Steveyates02 (Jul 19, 2015)

:drive:ha-ha will be easy lol
going next week end if you want to come


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jul 19, 2015)

Don`t think much of the van, but what a great pair of legs you have steve, only kidding, you must be well chuffed with her, you have made a lovely job, very professional looking, the swift must have been in good condition, luv the upholstery, is it the original swift upholstery. enjoy your trips away


----------



## Herbenny (Jul 19, 2015)

What a cracking van ...:wave:


----------



## n brown (Jul 19, 2015)

nice job mate,i've taken a few caravans to bits myself and know what a horrible job it can be ! and how well held some bits are . worth it for all the good stuff though !


----------



## Steveyates02 (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks for all nice replies yes was a pain to take all the stuff fro the caravan but on a plus side someone took the chassis away and gave me £30 for it lol
did a bit more work on it today put the wild camping sticker in the window so all ready to roll


----------



## Steveyates02 (Jul 19, 2015)

No Jonny we got of eBay someone had them made but gave wrong size to the makers so we got them cheap and made the bed to fit them


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jul 19, 2015)

Steveyates02 said:


> No Jonny we got of eBay someone had them made but gave wrong size to the makers so we got them cheap and made the bed to fit them



Brilliant, they look very professional


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jul 19, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Brilliant, they look very professional



Mind you, when I was deciding which van to buy, there were quite a few suited me, but the colours were bloody awful, those are more my kinda colours, SUBTLE


----------



## CAL (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice job. Really enjoy seeing all the DIY vans and the things people can do. Must be really satisfying knowing it's not cost you an arm and a leg to get out and about and you can change anything you want. Well done. PS I'm biased as I like Fords as well. Just got back from the lakes, planning another "off" again soon.


----------



## modgirl (Sep 7, 2015)

*Happy days*

great stuff you have a great eye here's to lots of Happy days ....x
:fun:


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 8, 2015)

Very nice well done job,have you got led lights to save power so you can camp longer.:banana:


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 8, 2015)

Steveyates02 said:


> I think could do with another 12 inch on the bed


The van looks great but I can't believe you haven't had any comments about that statement, there are some dirty minded people on here but pleased to say I am not one of them:angel:


----------



## AuldTam (Sep 15, 2015)

Great job, nice pictures. Ive never seen a flat pack caravan before


----------



## Tiny (Oct 1, 2015)

That looks bob on to me.


----------

